# best music phone under 5000



## karta222 (Jan 30, 2008)

pl guide me about best music phone under rs.5000 with good inbuilt memory(expandable ) 
camera optional
pl.guide me about exact model o. with price in mumbai


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 31, 2008)

karta222 said:


> pl guide me about best music phone under rs.5000 with good inbuilt memory(expandable )
> camera optional
> pl.guide me about exact model o. with price in mumbai


i think it is sony ericsson w200i
camera- yes{vga}
expandable memory -yes {upto 2gb}
FM -yes
bluetooth -no
IR port -yes
WAP 2.0
headphones are better than te average ones...
screen resolution is 128X160 pixels


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 31, 2008)

If all you want is a no frills music phone , then go for the w230/w270 from Motorola, they are available at ~3k and have expandable memory.
But they dont have a cam.

Regards,
ray


----------



## girish.g (Jan 31, 2008)

3110c or SE w200 if you dont want bluetooth


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 2, 2008)

3110c overall well designed phone and good for music and with bluetooth support


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 2, 2008)

go for the w200i! it is really very good for music with really good bass output. and also with expandable memory u can add space. though the card is costly but u will surely enjoy!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2008)

+1 SE W200i


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 4, 2008)

you can also go with 6233 if you can spend +1k more or motorola w230 and save +2k 
take a look


----------

